# Planning on coverting either a 1985 Honda Elite 250 or a 1980 Honda cm200T



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Since I am getting nowhere on the tractor build Craftsman LT2000 lawn tractor conversion project when I get out to my folks place I end up doing something besides working on the tractor. I decided to covert one of my motorcycles/scooter either the Honda elite 250 or Honda CM200T. 

99 % decided that I am gong with the Honda elite 250 for the conversion. This will be a budget build using parts I already have or are inexpensive. If it works great if not it's not going to break me.

200A peak 100V max DC motor controller on its way here. Programable A limit, Acceleration limit, programable regen off to 100 %, cutback A after so much time setting

Precharge resistors ordered.

twist throttle on order. 0-4.2V

Dc to dc converter 48V-120V to 12V 15A might be a little small.

Dc-Dc 9-35V to14.5V 12A LiFePO4 battery charger

Contactors 1 TYCO Kilovac EV200AAANA, 10 GIVAVAC GX14BBB-1 ( picked them up cheap)

Tennant 72V-24V motor 100A continuous 9.42 hp rating I am hoping to be able to go 150A-175A 14.5-16.9hp. 3300 rpm @72V might see about overvaulting to 84V nominal. Although doubt that will be needed. As my batteries as planed will have 76.8V and 77.7 nominal. The LG modules will be 77.7V nominal.

Have the batteries. A123 LiFePO4 20Ah pouch cells (176 cells) 24s3p 76.8 nominal or LG NMC pouch cells in 7s1P modules 63Ah 6 modules 3 modules for 77.7V nominal.

BMS’s for The batteries TBD

Will need to get new tires for the scooter.

New wheel bearings for the scooter.

Pulleys or spockets for the scooter, Trying to figure out a way to reuse the CVT from the scooter not as a CVT.

I have an extra scooter motor and CVT from another Honda elite 250 I am using it to see how I can mount the Tennant motor and possibly reuse the CVT pulleys. The block is where the left side swing arm (CVT ) and the right side swing arm are attached. When I figure it out I will mount the motor on it and remove the Motor and CVT that are in the scooter currently and replace with the electric motor and modified CVT.

I have a bunch of 12v LEDs marker lids and turn signals less, a 12v LED headlight or two. This would be a definite improvement over the 6V system on the motorcycle.

I will do a conversion on the scooter first, Then if it goes as planned do a conversion on the motorcycle using a BLDC motor/AC motors might use a hub motor here.

The Golf cart induction motors on ebay look interesting just wish more info about them was available. Wonder if they can be overvolted and how much of an improvement to one could expect?
Later floyd


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

floydr said:


> I decided to covert one of my motorcycles/scooter either the Honda elite 250 or Honda CM200T.
> 
> 99 % decided that I am gong with the Honda elite 250 for the conversion. This will be a budget build using parts I already have or are inexpensive. If it works great if not it's not going to break me.


I will have fun doing the conversion and may learn more.


floydr said:


> 200A peak 100V max DC motor controller on its way here. Programable A limit, Acceleration limit, programable regen off to 100 %, cutback A after so much time setting


The controller arrived Yay! different version new version calls for 680Ω5W precharge resistor


floydr said:


> Precharge resistors ordered.


I ordered 680Ω 10W resistors, I should be able to adjust the precharge time.


floydr said:


> twist throttle on order. 0-4.2V


The throttle has arrived.


floydr said:


> Dc to dc converter 48V-120V to 12V 15A might be a little small.


Need to add all the amps by the contactors, lights, etc and find out if I need to get a bigger dc to dc converter.


floydr said:


> Dc-Dc 9-35V to14.5V 12A LiFePO4 battery charger
> 
> Contactors 1 TYCO Kilovac EV200AAANA, 10 GIVAVAC GX14BBB-1 ( picked them up cheap)
> 
> ...


Only 72 cells to build the24s3p pack 75 if I go 25s3p



floydr said:


> BMS’s for The batteries TBD
> Will need to get new tires for the scooter.
> New wheel bearings for the scooter.


New brake shoes


floydr said:


> Pulleys or spockets for the scooter, Trying to figure out a way to reuse the CVT from the scooter not as a CVT.


Honda V-matic variable ratio with automatic clutch= CVT


floydr said:


> I have an extra scooter motor and CVT from another Honda elite 250 I am using it to see how I can mount the Tennant motor and possibly reuse the CVT pulleys. The block is where the left side swing arm (CVT ) and the right side swing arm are attached. When I figure it out I will mount the motor on it and remove the Motor and CVT that are in the scooter currently and replace with the electric motor and modified CVT.
> 
> I have a bunch of 12v LEDs marker lids and turn signals less, a 12v LED headlight or two. This would be a definite improvement over the 6V system on the motorcycle.


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

The new brush holder should be here tomorrow I am taking a chance that the Tennant motor I have is the same as the me0708/709 motor everything matched up when I compared the drawing of the brush holder, the me0709 drawing to the motor and brush holder. If it fits great if not i will have a spare for when I manage to find a me0709 motor for cheap for my lawn tractor project. Hopefully it fits cuz I don't really trust my repair job ( replaced the positive stud on the motor it was broken at the motor.) It works .

New tires for the scooter should be here by next week. I could probably use new wheel bearings finding them has been a problem. 

On the old Honda motor it has been slow going. I want to gut the motor then remove as much of the block as is needed to fit the motor inside without compromising the right swing arm mount or the front motor mount. If needed I can make new right swing arm mounting bracket and a front motor mount.

I believe I have enough 2 or 4 ga wire for (from battery/BMS to contactor to controller to motor. Time will tell. 

I know 74-77V nominal isn't as dangerous (not getting complacent) as working with over 100V-400V But just to be on the safe side I got a set of Class 00 lineman gloves and I will pick up a set of leather protector gloves before I work with the batteries. and I may go to a higher voltage if when this build works out. 

I figure I will reuse the old wiring harness when i can.I will replace all marker, turn signals, headlight with LED's The batteries shouldn't need cooling but if they do i could reuse the old radiator and fan with a simple thermostat switch or just use forced air cooling. I have some simple thermostat relays from another project.

Still need a OBC would like a 120/240V model be be compatible with most charging situations (j1722). 
Later floyd


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

floydr said:


> The new brush holder should be here tomorrow I am taking a chance that the Tennant motor I have is the same as the me0708/709 motor everything matched up when I compared the drawing of the brush holder, the me0709 drawing to the motor and brush holder. If it fits great if not i will have a spare for when I manage to find a me0709 motor for cheap for my lawn tractor project. Hopefully it fits cuz I don't really trust my repair job ( replaced the positive stud on the motor it was broken at the motor.) It works .


The brush holder me0804 for the me0708/0709 doesn't work.The only reason I could see is the cutouts where the brush holder slides onto the motor look maybe .5mm to small to slide onto the motor. Thought about taking a dremel to the sides. but that thought quickly passed. Since I have a line on a couple new me0709. Will know later this weekend.

One tire showed up today bought 2 Wednesday morning just shipped yesterday. Midwest to the west coast. Hope the other one isn't lost.
Later floyd


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

I picked up two new Mars electric llc me0709's today so the brush holder i received thursday will be in reserve for them. They will be used one on the 1985 Honda elite 250 and the other one on the 1980 Honda Cm200t and The Tennant motor and the Imperial motor for the craftsman mower.
I finally have the Honda elite scooter engine apart I am in no big hurry, the motors don't ship till tomorrow plenty of time to figure it out. I plan on cutting the crankshaft on the connect rod side both sides either that or behind the crankshaft bearings will need to get a Bearing Separator so I could cut the output shaft, and the flywheel shaft.
I can reassemble the block and figure what can be cut out and what must stay. Figure out the battery situation, plan the layout. see how much battery I can stuff into the scooter.
The other tire arrives tomorrow, mount the tires. Get new brakes shoes, wheel bearings might be hard to find (need to find a parts cross reference chart or measure them). Adjust brakes, one good thing about the elite is it has a parking brake already.
Take the block and crank to the self serve car wash down the street. Wash my car while I am there. across the street from the car wash is a machine shop. Three things done with one trip. Least I hope They can do what I want.
later floyd


----------

